# Dream Chickens



## ChubbyChicken

What is your dream chicken? The one that is dog eared in the poultry catalog.

I want the Greenfire Olandsk Dwarfs.

Chemani to ward off evil spirits 

Blue Isbars.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

been breeding my "dream chickens" for over a decade now....Buckeyes and they are a GREAT dual purpose American Heritage breed!!!


----------



## ChubbyChicken

I don't like the way Buckeyes look at me, but hooray for you.


----------



## Apyl

My son really wants a Black Jersey Giant. I would love to find my husband a cool rooster. He's more traditional and wants one with a huge colorful tail, big comb, ect basically like the Kellogs rooster. I will find him one by Spring. I know my oldest daughter wants some Polish. Me personally I havent found a breed yet that I wanted badly, I already own a variety.


----------



## Marengoite

ChubbyChicken said:


> I don't like the way Buckeyes look at me, but hooray for you.


Remind you of the velociraptors in Jurassic Park, do they?


----------



## Marengoite

Apyl said:


> My son really wants a Black Jersey Giant. I would love to find my husband a cool rooster. He's more traditional and wants one with a huge colorful tail, big comb, ect basically like the Kellogs rooster. I will find him one by Spring. I know my oldest daughter wants some Polish. Me personally I havent found a breed yet that I wanted badly, I already own a variety.


You could always go with the sponsor, Cackle Hatchery, and order some Welsummers: http://www.cacklehatchery.com/welsummer.htm


----------



## Apyl

Marengoite said:


> You could always go with the sponsor, Cackle Hatchery, and order some Welsummers: http://www.cacklehatchery.com/welsummer.htm


I've checked them out since I found out they are so close to me, but they have a 15 chick min. I was thinking of maybe hatching eggs since we did duck hatching eggs this year and I would like to try out some chicken eggs. We'll see I guess. I really like the 3 chick min and deal on shipping from Ideal Poultry ( I ordered my silkies from them) plus they add packing peanuts in the colder months. I have time to think about it though


----------



## cathiesue

First my dream was chickens. So I got a few. Then I found Swedish Flower from Greenfire and my dream chicken obsession was satisfied. At least for now, because I do love the PBR's and i know I'm going to want some blue/green eggs in the future. Oh, the wanting never ends!


----------



## cindy

awweee they all taste like chicken


----------



## orna

Setting up ( read: growing out chicks) in the hopes that I can someday have a nice line of Blue Mille D'Uccle. 
Also heading toward tassled OEGB.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

I really want blue laced red wyandottes. I currently have several hens. 2 barred rocks, 2 silver laced Wyandotte's, 1 barneveler, 1 austolorp, 1 unknown bantam, 2 small columbian bantams , and 1 austolorp/game cock cross. What I have decided is I want a big mixed flock of Wyandotte's. Even though my little Barred Rocks are so friendly.


----------



## CMCLB

I'd like to have a Jersey Giant hen. I learned recently they were developed where we used to live. And, their likely to go broody.


----------



## ChubbyChicken

Apyl said:


> My son really wants a Black Jersey Giant. I would love to find my husband a cool rooster. He's more traditional and wants one with a huge colorful tail, big comb, ect basically like the Kellogs rooster. I will find him one by Spring. I know my oldest daughter wants some Polish. Me personally I havent found a breed yet that I wanted badly, I already own a variety.


I think the Kellogs rooster is supposed to be a Welsummer.


----------



## cathiesue

Jeremysbrinkman said:


> I really want blue laced red wyandottes. I currently have several hens. 2 barred rocks, 2 silver laced Wyandotte's, 1 barneveler, 1 austolorp, 1 unknown bantam, 2 small columbian bantams , and 1 austolorp/game cock cross. What I have decided is I want a big mixed flock of Wyandotte's. Even though my little Barred Rocks are so friendly.


i have to agree about the Barred Rocks. I had 3 but traded them. Now I wish i had them back and traded the BO. Oh, well. If I win the contest I'll get some again


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

i'm looking for a good breeder of Australorps if anyone knows someone....not interested in hatchery stock


----------



## karenbrat1

Apyl, if you want the Kellogg's rooster, you want a Welsumer (also spelled Welsummer). That's what he is/was. Here's a picture of some of mine a few years ago. The hens lay pretty terra-cotta reddish brown eggs often with darker speckles. I like mine which are the original Barber line, they are somewhat flighty as youngsters but settle with age and I've never had a mean rooster. Will Morrow of Whitmore Farm sells Welsumer (and several other breeds) chicks and eggs and has a good reputation as a breeder.


----------



## karenbrat1

Jeremysbrinkman, I do love the laid back Wyandotte temperament and their big round form! The ones I've had are very calm, bold and inquisitive as chicks and mature to be very docile, no mean roosters. Check out Jesse Paul, www.paulspoultry.com, he breeds ten colors of Wyandottes including the Blue Laced Red; also Jerry Foley www.foleyswaterfowl.com, he only breeds Blue Laced Red, Silver Laced and Partridge but his birds are super gorgeous, a friend of mine has some of his Silver Laced and said they're so compactly hefty it's like picking up a bowling ball. I bought BLR chicks from both of them, and would love to get Silver Laced, Silver Pencilled, and Buff. So many chickens, so few pens...


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

I have two silver laced. They are beautiful girls. I am planning on buying BLRs from Carters Legacy Farms. They just released their blue line to the public. It maybe next spring before I get them. I want a rooster too but my spouse says nNo! We had one and he would wake us at 3 am. I guess it was a good thing he was named dinner. I also have one really cute little Barnvelder. I really like her lacing too.


----------



## ladycat

I have one of my dream chickens- Freedom Rangers!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

I just get 6 light Brahmas, 5 americanas, and 9 black copper Marans


----------



## chickenman18

My dream chickens are blue and black mottled pekins


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

*


ChubbyChicken said:



What is your dream chicken? The one that is dog eared in the poultry catalog.

Click to expand...

*What is everyone dreaming of for 2013???


----------



## Energyvet

Buckeyes, jersey giants, lavender orps. Prolly in that order.


----------



## troyer

Cubalayas, cubalayas, cubalayas, cubalayas..................


----------



## robopetz

Frizzle!.....


----------



## Marengoite

I've been looking at Blue Andalusians lately. I don't know that I'm ready to delve into the intricacies of breeding blue fowl, but they sure are purdy birdies.


----------



## robopetz

Frizzle polish! I'm looking for one, I would prefer hatching eggs. Anyone know a place?


----------



## kahiltna_flock

robopetz said:


> Frizzle polish! I'm looking for one, I would prefer hatching eggs. Anyone know a place?


Oh my goodness, I want one too....


----------



## robopetz

Beauty huh! Lol


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

robopetz said:


> Frizzle polish! I'm looking for one, I would prefer hatching eggs. Anyone know a place?


Looks like a science experiment gone wrong!!! 

I "created" Frizzle's by accident one year by crossing a RIR hen to a White Silkie roo....the result was an "orange" colored FRIZZLE and some that looked like Silkie's (but also orange). I'm guessing the Frizzle Polish is created more or less the same way....perhaps crossing a Polish to a Silkie?!?!? Just a WAG on my part....


----------



## robopetz

I read some breeder was trying to perfect it. Then saw some hatching eggs for sale at a whopping 100 bux. Omg!


----------



## Energyvet

I currently have a silkie Roo who hangs with my white created black polish hen. She just started laying again too. I might be able to answer that question come Spring if she goes broody. Lol


----------



## robopetz

EV don't forget me ok! Lol jk jk must be exciting.


----------



## Energyvet

Hey. I'd be more than happy to share. There's a lot of ifs involved though. ;-)


----------



## robopetz

Aww Thanx! 

Like "if" I happen to live in Hawaii, I feel so lonely out here! Lol 

Had the hardest time finding a silkie. Can't find anything I want out here. And to order online... Well I don't want a min order of 15-25 lol. That's it imma start my own hatchery and make a killing!? Hahaha


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Energyvet said:


> I currently have a silkie Roo who hangs with my white created black polish hen. She just started laying again too. I might be able to answer that question come Spring if she goes broody. Lol


Keep us all posted if any FRIZZLES pop out!!!


----------



## Energyvet

You will be the first, I promise. Who else would celebrate with me?


----------



## lovemychickens

robopetz said:


> Frizzle polish! I'm looking for one, I would prefer hatching eggs. Anyone know a place?


If u find one please let me know I really want one of those


----------



## robopetz

Only ones I found so far was on byc for 100 bux. They were hatching eggs.


----------



## lovemychickens

I have a ? For u I have a silver lace polish hen and a frizzle roo only roo in that house she just laid an egg u think it will be a frizzle polish?? Or does the roo have to be a polish


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

lovemychickens said:


> I have a ? For u I have a silver lace polish hen and a frizzle roo only roo in that house she just laid an egg u think it will be a frizzle polish?? Or does the roo have to be a polish


Sounds to me like it will be a Frizzle Polish if both parents are pure-bred (100% Polish x 100% Frizzle = 50% Polish/50% Frizzle offspring)!!! Keep us all posted and dont forget the pics.


----------



## lovemychickens

BuckeyeChickens said:


> Sounds to me like it will be a Frizzle Polish if both parents are pure-bred (100% Polish x 100% Frizzle = 50% Polish/50% Frizzle offspring)!!! Keep us all posted and dont forget the pics.


I know the polish is 100% but the only way I know to get a frizzle is with a frizzle and a flat feather cause my frizzle had a Banti Cochin dad and an Americana frizzle mom( he is beautiful)


----------



## lovemychickens

Well I put the polish frizzle egg? in my incubator I guess I'll know in 21days wish me luck. OMG I have chick fever again someone please STOP me


----------



## robopetz

Omg! I'm hoping it is. Please keep us posted. Yay for you. Yes, fever is going around. Haha


----------



## Energyvet

I used to only get Spring fever. Now I've got Spring Fever, Cabin Fever, Chick Fever, Sprout fever and menopause. WTH!


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Energyvet said:


> I used to only get Spring fever. Now I've got Spring Fever, Cabin Fever, Chick Fever, Sprout fever and menopause. WTH!


Love it


----------



## lovemychickens

Here is Polly and Mr Frizzle the parents to the egglet not the best shots


----------



## Energyvet

Is she a polish whandotte? Or a polish seabright? She's amazing!


----------



## lovemychickens

She is a Silver lace polish


----------



## Energyvet

She's amazing. Very striking! I just ordered some wheatens from Meyers.


----------



## lovemychickens

Ya my Mille fluer eggs r here


----------



## Energyvet

Horray! ........ Green eyes here.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Heard someone talking of chocolate wyandottes. I googled them....I want


----------



## Energyvet

Chocolate is always a good thing. Lol


----------

